# Edge flip algorithm wanted



## bonerici (Nov 15, 2016)

new to blind solves I don't do it for a fast time but for fun. I know the typical m2 algos but realize I could cut the number of algos if I had a good edge flip algo. of course this would make a slower solve but I am not after speed. I have a few edge flips I made myself from commutators but looking for some more.

who has a good edge flip? Thanks. sorry if this has been answered before I did a search but couldn't find it.

ah nevermind I found the right thread https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/fast-algorithm-to-flip-an-edge.32576


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 15, 2016)

That other thread is about flipping edges in F2L not BLD.

There are loads of good edge flips and it's fun to work them out. Try (M' U)4 and see what it does. Now you can mess with doing that alg twice with another move in between - for example, do it twice with a U2 between.


----------



## Berd (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## newtonbase (Nov 15, 2016)

To flip edges UF and UB - M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M'
To flip all top edges M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U 
To flip edges UR and DF (buffer) M' U M' U M' U M U M' U M' U M' U M U or switch U to U' for UL and DF. 
The first 2 are from @Berd, not sure about the last one.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 15, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> To flip edges UF and UB - M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M'
> To flip all top edges M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U
> To flip edges UR and DF (buffer) M' U M' U M' U M U M' U M' U M' U M U or switch U to U' for UL and DF.


For those interested in figuring things out, all these are derived from the (M' U)4 root I mentioned above.

(M' U')4 U' (M' U')4 U

(M' U')4 U2 (M' U')4 U2

(M' U)4 (U' M2 U) (M' U)4 (U' M2 U)

To flip all on bottom try (M' U)4 D (M' U)4 D'


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 15, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> For those interested in figuring things out, all these are derived from the (M' U)4 root I mentioned above.





mark49152 said:


> (M' U')4 U' (M' U')4 U
> 
> (M' U')4 U2 (M' U')4 U2
> 
> ...


I don't think I've ever successfully flipped 4 edges in a 3BLD solve as I tend to make a hash of the setups but they are nice algs for absent minded fiddling.


----------



## Berd (Nov 15, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> I don't think I've ever successfully flipped 4 edges in a 3BLD solve as I tend to make a hash of the setups but they are nice algs for absent minded fiddling.


I had a 3bld the other day that was an R' to 4 flip.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 15, 2016)

Berd said:


> I had a 3bld the other day that was an R' to 4 flip.


Yeah one of Jay's videos shows a solve like that. It doesn't happen often but it is definitely useful to know a few different 2-flips including ones that don't include the buffer.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 15, 2016)

Off topic but while looking at my edge flip list I came across Daniel Lin's list of MU edge comms which I had completely forgotten about. I must have stored it in anticipation of using it when I'm better at 3BLD. That might be now.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 15, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Daniel Lin's list of MU edge comms


Sounds interesting - link?


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 16, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Sounds interesting - link?


https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...-cubing-discussion.27436/page-74#post-1184382


----------



## leeo (Nov 27, 2016)

I have two edge flip algs. in my repertoire for BLD: 
flip UB and UL: L' U2 L2 . U L' U' L' . U2 . R B L B' R
flip UB and FD: U' Fw U F U' . F' Fw' . U2 F2 . U F' U' F' U'
the F2 in the second alg is a bit awkward: I simply twist the F face twice with my left thumb, but the rest flows nicely.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 27, 2016)

leeo said:


> I have two edge flip algs. in my repertoire for BLD:
> flip UB and UL: L' U2 L2 . U L' U' L' . U2 . R B L B' R
> flip UB and FD: U' Fw U F U' . F' Fw' . U2 F2 . U F' U' F' U'


Hmmm. Maybe you should look around and see if there's something better?


----------

